# what to use on floor of vivarium



## 1972jlt (Apr 9, 2010)

hi,please can someone help with what i should use on the floor of my vivarium for a leopard gecko,i am going to put heat mat in one end with a ceramic tile on top,but i dont know what to put on the rest,also do i put heat mat at same end as light or opposite end,and what type of bulb do i use,thanks


----------



## Rich H (Apr 7, 2010)

1972jlt said:


> hi,please can someone help with what i should use on the floor of my vivarium for a leopard gecko,i am going to put heat mat in one end with a ceramic tile on top,but i dont know what to put on the rest,also do i put heat mat at same end as light or opposite end,and what type of bulb do i use,thanks


Keep the heat mat on the warm end, any of the bulbs would do but make sure you get the right wattage for the enclosure, if you want to use the light at night pick either ceramic or a red bulb. Paper towels are the safest substrate especially for young gecko's but aren't the best looking. Make sure you get the heat bulb and mat on thermostats to regulate the temps, a digital thermometer for both the warm and cool end and bobs your uncle. : victory:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I use lino in all of my vivs now and it is excellent. A nice sandy coloured textured one. It is easy to clean and maintain hygeine. There is no impaction risk. It transfers the heat from the heatmat well. I have also used tiles and slate and these are both also excellent. As said above paper is good but I have found that the Leos occassionally get underneath it and you can't spot clean. Whatever you choose please don't use wood or bark chips or pebbles as these are quite dangerous especially for a youngster. If you use sand then childrens play sand or desert sand are probably the safest - avoid calci-sand.
The heatmat should cover 1/3 to 1/2 the floor area of the viv and must be attached to a thermostat. Measure the FLOOR temperature in the viv by placing a thermometer (preferably digital) on the floor of the warm side of the viv - it should be 88-90F and the cool side mid 70s. The air temperature is not so important therefore a heat lamp should not be needed. A light is not necessary but you could use a low wattage or LED light for viewing purposes if you wish. Hope this helps


----------



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

i use wallpaper, it has a sand effect to it. also leo's tend to go to the toilet in one area so i have put a pies of clear plastic there and they go to the toilet on that, so all i have to do is take the plastic out and wash it! (i use a chinese takeaway lid)


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I put self adhesive vinyl tiles on the floor of my Leo's viv. The tiles are very easy to clean. Then i put the heat mat on top & a ceramic tile on top of the mat. The ceramic tile transfers the heat very well & often i'll see one or both Leo's laying out on it soaking up the heat :2thumb:. Pics of my Leo's viv are in my Gecko album in my profile.


----------



## MissMoffat (Apr 17, 2010)

cheap self sticky vinyl tiles from wilkinsons for floor and red LED stip for viewing. Easy and clean


----------



## Tink&Chaos (Mar 20, 2010)

I use lino, got a square foot of it cheap  I heard to be careful with sticky back lino as the glue may give off fumes. Do not know for sure, But I didn't want to risk it. I put ANY lino we have on a radiator or something just to heat off any fumes, even though it isn't sticky backed!
Lino is so easy to keep clean & looks nice too. Like Jools, ours is a sandy colour, and fits in really well 
We use 15 watt pygmy bulbs, clear in the day, and red at night. Though lights are probably more for us than the Leo's.


----------

